# تركيبه ورنيش خشب



## dreamr (2 مارس 2012)

ارجو مساعدتي في عمل ورنيش خشب شفاف اللون برجاء تكون الكميات موضحه لعمل اجالون كتجربه وشكرا


----------



## dreamr (2 مارس 2012)

مفيش اي حد حتي يرد


----------



## Lithium ion (2 مارس 2012)

Long oil alkyd 70%----------------60%
White spirit------------------------31%
Manganese Drier 10%-----------2.5%
Lead drier 32%---------------------4%
Calcium drier 10%------------------2%
leveling agent--------------------0.5%


----------



## dreamr (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

